# 360 singer knitting machine ?



## Saroj

Hello everyone I am a new user of 360 singer knitting machine I can do simple knitting but do not know how to use punch card and make fancy things. any suggestions or videos to get started


----------



## deemail

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+machine+punch+card&oq=knitting+machine+punch+card&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=5655l11469l0l11977l27l27l0l13l13l1l287l2804l0.2.10l12l0

you'll want to go to this page yourself to choose the videos that have similar machines to yours.... there are lots...


----------



## LUCKY

I ALSO HAVE A 360 MACHINE--HAVE MADE EVERY THING FROM THE BASIC TOSSEL HATS TO A JACKET -BABY CHRISTNING GOWN-GLOVES-SWEATERS ITTS & AM NOW DOING FINGERLESS GLOVES ABOUT 15 PAIR & HEADBAND HATS WITH CR0CHETED FLOWERS ON THE SIDE. I ALSO HAVE A BULKY KNITTER & DO HAND KNITTING & CROCHETING & CROSS STITCHING. SWITCH FROM ONE TO ANOTHER SO IT'S FUN RATHER THAN MUNDANE. READ YOUR BOOK & DON'T GIVE UP--YOU'LL BE SO PROUD OF DOING SUCH NICE WORK.


----------



## Saroj

Thanks for the advise. I knit the hats and finish the crown by hand as I don't know how to decrease. This is a hobby and I knit for homeless, schools, hospitals. I am happy that I can produce hats in large quantity now.


----------



## Saroj

Thanks. The videos are really helpful. Any machine knitter in Boston area?


----------



## itzzbarb

Susy Ranner has some wonderful tutorials. Her YouTube name is susyranner2009. Here is the link to her blog....if you scroll down, on the right side of the page is a list of videos on YouTube showing how to use the knit radar. My 360 has a knit radar and her videos show you step by step how to use the device. Hobbyknitter also has great videos.

http://susyranner.wordpress.com/


----------



## deemail

Saroj said:


> Thanks for the advise. I knit the hats and finish the crown by hand as I don't know how to decrease. This is a hobby and I knit for homeless, schools, hospitals. I am happy that I can produce hats in large quantity now.


http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://dragonflydesignsknitwear.com/Brother_Knitting_Mags.html
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-patterns/
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/
http://www.maggieandrews.supanet.com/machine-knitting-sites.htm
http://www.molalla.net/dallas&sandy/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.poshfrocks.com/acatalog/passap.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/

http://www.knittingtipsonline.com/knitting_tips.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865

Tips/Tricks ABOVE 2 sites + don't miss the home page here to find the machine knitters connection

here are a nice selection of free machine knitting pattern sites... if you like quick knitting machine hat...try http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/ from the list and is start to finish 45 minutes... all on the machine except the last gathering string in the top... it is reversible and so very warm....


----------



## carolaug

I have never heard of machine knitting...now this have peaked my interest. I am looking forward to reasearching this. Machine knitting just maybe for me. Thank you for all of the links.


----------



## Osunny

Saroj said:


> Thanks for the advise. I knit the hats and finish the crown by hand as I don't know how to decrease. This is a hobby and I knit for homeless, schools, hospitals. I am happy that I can produce hats in large quantity now.


In decreasing, a lot of people decrease EON (every other needle) tighten the tension up a couple numbers; knit 4 to 6 rows; then take the work off with a yarn needle. Not just a lot of people; I do once in awhile too.  LOL


----------



## brenda m

if you have the manual and punchcards, why not try each punchcard with each different kind of stitch. There used to be books on card 1 and card 3 using all different techniques. A friend and I did a presentation to our group doing this very thing. there was even a card 1 double bed using stitches in and out of work on both beds which gave an aran design


----------



## shrlsmth

Hi, I just bought a used one. Can't do much with it yet. Looked on Utube, couldn't find any help there. Do you know of any links that might help me? Do you know if the machine can make lace without the lace carriage? I have a memo-matic carriage. Any help would be wonderful. I bought a ton of yarn, and have high hopes of making some simple Christmas things for my family. Shirley


----------



## itzzbarb

shrlsmth said:


> Hi, I just bought a used one. Can't do much with it yet. Looked on Utube, couldn't find any help there. Do you know of any links that might help me? Do you know if the machine can make lace without the lace carriage? I have a memo-matic carriage. Any help would be wonderful. I bought a ton of yarn, and have high hopes of making some simple Christmas things for my family. Shirley


The first thing you should do is to learn your machine. If you don't, you will be very frustrated and end up with messes. You don't say what weight yarns you bought. The heaviest yarn your machine will use is sport, and that can be iffy. It is a 4.5 mm machine, it will not knit heavier yarn, as in regular worsted weight. Using your manual, sit down, thread the machine, cast on 50 or so stitches, and knit swatches. You can unravel them and reknit the yarn. Then move on to learning to use the punchcards. This information is in your manual. It is fun to knit swatches using different punch cards. Some of the cards knit up with holes in them, resembling lace. It is a great idea to knit swatches then attach a note to the swatch indicating which card was used, and keep them for future reference. Once you know your machine and are comfortable with it,then move on to actually making something simple, and go on from there. Remember to use the weights, especially on each end. Thread your machine, making sure it is threaded correctly, sit down and go through your manual and do what the manual tells you to do. When you get to the point that you can make garments, if your machine has a built in knit radar, the link above to Susy Ranner has step by step video tutorials, 9 or 10 of them, on how to use the knit radar. She has great other KM videos too. Learning all of this takes time, for most of us. Good luck with it.


----------



## deemail

i agree with itzzbarb on all her suggestions and would add that cherybrunette (on youtube) and clogden21 (on youtube) both do complete tutorials on several projects. they are demonstrating on Bonds, but the basic information is all transferrable as long as they are talking about process and not machine parts. cherylbrunette has a complete course on a top down child's sweater, all info easily taken to any machine; and i know clogden21 has some baby blankets (round and square) some hats and other things that she does for us from start to finish. once you learn the basic things itzzbarb discussed, threading, tension, casting on, etc., you will be able to do any one of these projects as a Knit Along project with the video and learn a ton....about your machine and the processes you need. don't overlook the youtube info on setting up your machine and getting started, they can be great helps.


----------



## brenda m

you can make lace by working with needles in and out of work, like hand knitting. do a row of transferring every other needle to across and leave the empty needle in work so that it will knit the next row. experiment


----------



## shrlsmth

Thanks so much for all the input! Wonderful info. I just wish Susie Ranner had a camera person! The way the camera bounces, it makes me seasick, but her videos are very informative. I love her accent!


----------



## brenda m

if you can find a copy-Regine Foust had a book out with lace designs from needles out of work. The book was called Fashion Knit Course Outline for hand knitting machines, 1980.


----------



## shrlsmth

Thank you!


----------



## shrlsmth

Saroj said:


> Hello everyone I am a new user of 360 singer knitting machine I can do simple knitting but do not know how to use punch card and make fancy things. any suggestions or videos to get started


I also have a knit radar that I don't know how to use.


----------



## craftlady.loretta

Hi, I just bought a singer 360k memo matic knitting machine with built in knit radar, but unfortunately it does not have any manuals. Very, very new to machine knitting; does anyone know where I can get a copy of the manual for this machine?


----------



## shrlsmth

I've had very good luck with obtaining manuals on eBay. When you search be specific, otherwise you may not get the specific manuals that you need. Singer, memo-matic, and 360 and manual should do it, if that doesn't produce the desired result, start with: manual, singer 360, memo-matic. 

Good luck and let me know how you do. If you need specific info, maybe I could help.


----------



## brenda m

also the studio 360 is the same as is the silver reed


----------



## craftlady.loretta

Thank you, I did manage to get one. Appreciate the help


----------



## Sakar

I am looking for a punch for the cards for the singer 360, any suggestions as to where I would get one.


----------



## susieknitter

Sakar, you have added this to a really old topic and I think that people don't go to the end to see why it has re-appeared.
I know that other sites work in this way but with this one it's best to start your own new topic.
The best place that you could look for the punch you need is Ebay, or you could try any knitting machine stockist. You can use any make of punch as long as it's for a standard bed machine.


----------

